# New to Showing, Need Help!



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

This is my first year in 4-H and my first year showing horses. We have our first show May 30th and I am really nervous already! What all should I bring to the show, what should go in my tack trunk, what do I do when I arrive on the grounds, ect.

For this first show, I think I am just doing Equitation W/T/C. What happens once you enter the ring?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

rodeogirl309 said:


> This is my first year in 4-H and my first year showing horses. We have our first show May 30th and I am really nervous already!
> 
> _What all should I bring to the show,_
> *Here is a link to a post about things to bring to a show for you:*
> ...


These are just some basics since I am not sure if you are doing English or Western I am assuming English since I saw w/t/c apposed to w/j/l. Do you have a trainer or I think they are called group leaders? in 4-H that can also help you prepare?


----------



## Siestasgirl16 (May 4, 2009)

First of all, how long have you been riding? I tell the girls that I train to start showing at the W/T level. This way you can focus on you and the horse doing your best at a speed that you are ready to control in a ring full of horses. As for "must bring" items, show sheen, spot remover, hoof polish, extra main bands incase some break, a towel to wipe your boots off. Make a checklist of items that you will need for that day and check them off the night before the show so that you are ready to go and do not forget anything. And most of all HAVE FUN!!!
p.s. I am also an adult leader in my local 4H if you need anything else just send me a message. ;-)


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am riding mostly English in shows, but I will be doing Trail in my western tack.Trail is the least of my worries.

I have been riding for....8 years. 

We had a 4H riding meeting last week and at first, Zoey (my horse) was a bit excited to be at the fairgrounds, but once we got working with all the other horses, she calmed down a lot. So as of now, I'm not really worried about her acting up in the ring, or getting out of control. As long as people keep their distance we should be fine. She kicks, so she will have a beautiful red ribbon in her tail :lol:


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

You will want to bring your spakleing clean bridle and saddle. You will want show sheen, hoof polish, grooming supplies, a light blanket. HAve fun!


----------



## photocowgirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Good luck! Try not to be nervous...remember this is supposed to be fun


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

> She kicks, so she will have a beautiful red ribbon in her tail :lol:


 So does my baby...I had to hold back a laugh when all the show moms oohed and aahhed over her "pretty ribbon" *lol* good luck!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Do you have a Coach? Are you going with a group of your 4H friends/Companions/fellow competators who have been doing this for a while?

You would do best to get as much help and advice from those around you, who can walk you through your first show step by step 

Best of luck! Have fun! Enjoy yourself! AND Don't forget to get pictures!


----------

